# President Admits to Coverup



## BobVigneault (Apr 16, 2008)

Today, President Bush admitted that the government has been involved in a 20 year research program to clone ZZ Top. Here is a photo of President Bush signing an immunity from prosecution writ. Also seen in the picture is Billy1, Billy2, Billy3, Billy4, Billy5, Dusty1, Dusty2, Dusty3, Dusty4 and Dusty5.







(I'm thinking I'm safe hotlinking the White House.)


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 16, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Today, President Bush admitted that the government has been involved in a 20 year research program to clone ZZ Top. Here is a photo of President Bush signing an immunity from prosecution writ. Also seen in the picture is Billy1, Billy2, Billy3, Billy4, Billy5, Dusty1, Dusty2, Dusty3, Dusty4 and Dusty5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## govols (Apr 16, 2008)

He's got a pen ... he knows how to use it.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Grymir (Apr 16, 2008)

hilarious!! Somebody's got their brain turned on!


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 16, 2008)

"And as the president wrote he was heard to sing quietly,

Clean shirt, new shoes
And I dont know where I am goin to.
Silk suit, black tie,
I dont need a reason why.
They come runnin just as fast as they can
Coz every girl crazy bout a sharp dressed man."


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 16, 2008)

.... and as he finished signing with a flourish, he looked into the camera, pointed the pen at it, and shouted, "Oh, I'm baa-aad... I'm nationwi-ide!"


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Richard King (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't care what happens to me this week, you have made my week. That was hilarious.


----------



## jawyman (Apr 16, 2008)

Bob, next time I am in Wisconsin, I am buying you a cup of Berres Brothers Coffee and have a laugh. Thanks for your post.


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 16, 2008)

well, at least his food will be kosher for now on.


----------



## etexas (Apr 16, 2008)

Where is the ZZ Car!!!!


----------



## Mushroom (Apr 16, 2008)

You mean this'n?:


----------



## etexas (Apr 16, 2008)

Brad said:


> You mean this'n?:


OH YES! That is the one!


----------

